# Some People Make Me Sick



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Let me preface this by saying that I am NOT in a good mood tonight.
There was a message on my answering machine about an injured pigeon. He had been hanging out in front of a home, not too far from here.
The caller was instructed to place the pigeon into a box.
Because I had to get ready for Mass, Bob was going to pick up the poor pigeon.
When Bob called the guy to tell him he was leaving here, the man said he would put the pigeon in a box. Meaning, he hadn't listened in the first place, or the pigeon would have already been in a box.
Before Bob left the house, the phone rang ~ the pigeon was gone!

After Mass, we went to look around for the pigeon, just in case.
The guy was outside unloading groceries, saw us & walked over. He was an extremely nice young man, but he broke my heart when he described the pigeon's injury. He said his neck was all red with missing feathers & a flap of skin was hanging down. And, that the pigeon had been there since Saturday morning! He provided water, which the pigeon drank.
I gotta say that the guy DID try to get help from several places. He said we were the only ones who responded.

This pigeon was banded, & the man had actually tracked down the club, located in New Jersey.
He spoke to the Treasurer of the Club, who said that the pigeon did not belong to him, but he would check it out.
The guy told me that when the man at the club was told that the pigeon was injured, he was no longer interested.
Not surprisingly, no one got back to him.

I've been upset all night thinking about this poor injured pigeon out there somewhere.
Maybe trying with every fiber of his being to get back to his owner, an owner who, most likely, doesn't give a ____ about him.
I'm upset that the guy didn't follow instructions & contain the pigeon for us. At least, he would be safe until we could get him help. And, I'm upset with everyone who thinks that their pigeons are worthless because they get lost, arrive late or get injured! Those people make me sick! 

Maybe one day one of the creeps who uses creatures as game pieces will read this post.
If you ARE one of them, I hope you go to hell, literally.

Now I'm upset with myself for saying that, because I know it displeases God. I also know, that God already knows how I truly feel, so I may as well leave it.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phyl,

Sometimes the images that we torture ourselves with are a lot worse than reality. I went through something similar when someone had seen a bird with a broken wing sheltered in a doorway and hadn't picked it up because it might flutter. Her intention had been to put it in a undeveloped site where I knew it would have been caught by feral cats. She showed me the doorway that it had been sheltering in but it had gone.

Like you I agonised over what could have happened to him, imagining the very worst. But three days later I saw a pigeon walk across the road and knew immediately it was the injured one. By the time I reached him he had settled down for the night in the doorway in which he had already been spotted.

He was just a juvenile but had survived on the ground, crossing a road to forage for food and avoiding the danger of the feral cats. He had an open wound under his wing and a jagged bone sticking out so was open to infection. Nevertheless he made a full recovery and is one of the dominant males in the aviary, appropriately named Star.

I hope that the pigeon that you saw has eithr recovered enough to fly to safety or has been picked up and helped by another person.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for trying to secure and help this pigeon.

I'm sorry to hear about your latest experience with man-kind. I know it is very frustrating dealing with people like that, especially when you go out of your way to try to secure this pigeon and get it to the rehabber.

I can imagine also, that because of the response this man got from the owner/club , he felt that if the owner didn't care, why should he bother. I think that people who do not respond to the needs of their injured/ailing pigeons should be made to pay for their care or fined if they don't. 

I know what a heartbreaking experience this was for you but perhaps Cynthia is right and perhaps this pigeon will be okay. 
Remember, pigeons are God's creatures too, and He has endowed them with so many gifts, and they are also under his care.

I am asking God to give you some peace and comfort now, and to keep an eye out on all his creatures, especially this pigeon, and am sending my best wishes for a better day ahead for you too.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well said Treesa. I have never seen Phyl quite that mad. You Go Girl!

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phyll said:


> .
> 
> I've been upset all night thinking about this poor injured pigeon out there somewhere.
> Maybe trying with every fiber of his being to get back to his owner, an owner who, most likely, doesn't give a ____ about him.
> ...



I'm with you...........I don't think God's upset........he already knows that these jerks are going "there" anyway............
I know it mind boggling how some people think and act. We have to deal with a few of them on 911..........I get just this mad many times.......ask Ellen.....she'll tell you.......she's gotten a piece of my mind more than once... ..LOL (not directed at HER of course........just blowing off steam)...


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

*one of those people*

Hey Phyll,
Bad news,
I am one of those people, well kinda. 
First off, I am a critter person. I will help out injured birds dogs cats people etc. I am just that way. 
99% of the people who raise pigeons are just like me. 
I know you`re upset at the ignoramous but we`re not all critter people. Evidently the guys you contacted about the bird didn`t seem to want to go to the trouble of picking up the bird. To him it wasn`t worth the trouble. 

I had one of my birds go to New Mexico then Oklahoma and finally back to me in Tx. A lady found it right down the street from me. She is from NM which is pretty close to where I live. She took the bird home to NM. Contacted the band guy. He contacted me and asked if I wanted the bird back. 

I said I did and a few days later a man knocked on the door and handed my wife the bird and told her the story. He was the husband, works in the oilfield and was going thru here on his "route" that trip. First he had to drive to Oklahoma and take care of something then he drove thru here on his way back to NM. Had the bird for 4 days in his car. Kept it on the seat and talked to it. lol
These people just wanted to help. This guy fed the bird ,took good care of him. Evidently enjoyed the companionship. Not critter people though. I would think he would be worthy of praise rather than criticism. Feelings for pigeons are extremely relative. One cannot be classed as a person by thier love of critters infortunately. 


yits
kh


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

velo99 said:


> When I dispose of a bird, I usually give em away to people who just like pigeons. Culling is done on a very limited basis. We are not all cold hearted cretins. The breeds we support and attempt to move forward will stagnate if we cannot cull the inferior birds. Sorry but a cold hard fact of life.
> 
> yits
> kh


Sounds more to me like a "cold hard fact of _death_" at the hands of people who play god. Those are the nicest words I could find for your rationalization of what you and others do. I'll leave it at that.

Phyll,

Sorry that this happened this way. Like others have said, think positive. If anyone knows how strong these precious creatures are, we certainly do. I believe he is ok somewhere and still may show up again.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

that sucks really bad. I too dont like it when they call a bird trash because of the performance or whatever because its not the birds fault. How is the bird supposed to know that you the owner wants it to fly a certain way? it just wants its food and shelter.

also, what is culling? person on the last post said that near the end and i was wondering what it was..


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> also, what is culling? person on the last post said that near the end and i was wondering what it was..



Culling = KILLING


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Rockie said:


> Culling = KILLING


oh dear =( thx ,Leslie, for the info.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

velo99 said:


> When I dispose of a bird, I usually give em away to people who just like pigeons. Culling is done on a very limited basis. We are not all cold hearted cretins. The breeds we support and attempt to move forward will stagnate if we cannot cull the inferior birds. Sorry but a cold hard fact of life.
> yits
> kh




Hey velo99,

I'm not quite clear on what type of "culling " you practice, but let me make myself perfectly clear, that we do not condone culling (or PTS), a bird for it being inferior, or other inhumane reason. 




Rockie said:


> Culling = KILLING


Culling does not always mean killing, it can also mean to sort out the birds and either give the birds away or sell them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Hate the Sin...Not the sinner...*



phyll said:


> ....
> Because I had to get ready for Mass, Bob was going to pick up the poor pigeon....After Mass, we went to look around for the pigeon, just in case....
> And, I'm upset with everyone who thinks that their pigeons are worthless because they get lost, arrive late or get injured! Those people make me sick!
> 
> ...


Phyll,

I am really sorry that you are having such a bad day. 

Perhaps, when you attend Mass again, you will ask that God will grant you some compassion for your fellow man...as defective and imperfect of a creature that humans are...they are the ones that God loved the very most...at least that was the message communicated at the last Mass I attended. 

I confess, I not only use creatures as game pieces, at times I also must have used humans as game pieces as well. The more wealth and power that a person accumulates, the more good a person can accomplish, and great things require a lot of help from a lot of people. Depending on one's perspective, if a pigeon winning a race is a "game piece", then employees working on your pet project, might also be a "game piece" in this thing we call life.

I admire your love and respect for this bird. But to literally wish a man into hell for all eternity, either cheapens the reality of a hell, or places the value of a pigeon over a human life. In either case, you may want to rethink your position. 

Perhaps I am not a "critter" person, I guess it depends on whose standards we are using. I wear leather shoes, I eat meat, and there are not a whole lot of situations where I would place the life of any animal over a human. Unless we are talking about a human which has committed violent crimes againest people. 

After having said all that, I think that racing pigeon fanciers should step up and take responsibility for their lost birds. I personally have, but unfortnately, there have not been all that many opportunities to rescue any lost birds. Although I disagree with those who always assume that these lost birds are soon dead. I really believe that the vast majority join their feral brothers and sisters, as that is where the feral population came from in the first place.

And since I am on a roll here...I would hope that all the unwanted dogs and cats which end up at our local SPCA because of people, would not end up in the situation that they are in.  Their unrealistic pledge to make it a "No Kill" shelter, must have lasted all of a few weeks. I guess no one ever would have imagined that over a hundred cats and dogs a week, would be turned into the shelter. When they report 20 successful adoptions a week ...well do the math... If we started sending people to hell for every unwanted animal, unfortnately, there would be a lot of people there. And sending, or wishing people to hell, does not solve the problem. It just sends thousands of people in the other direction.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tree,
post has been duly edited


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Phyll,
> 
> I am really sorry that you are having such a bad day.
> 
> ...


Warren, I like to make people laugh, so I think I will print your post to share with my family & friends.
My husband & I are constantly running to help others, so don't mention compassion to me.
Sometimes, when I feel like I'm getting a breakdown because I don't know who to run to first, I say, "That's it! I'm not helping anyone for SIX MONTHS, I need a rest!" Then the phone rings, or I receive an e-mail, & it begins again.
We do our best to help creatures AND people.

Every single day, my husband & I pray that God will inspire people to help, or get help for, any animal who may be in need.

We also ask that people who INTENTIONALLY abuse animals in any way (physically, mentally, emotionally), may be removed from the Earth. We ask that in relation to anyone who would be INTENTIONALLY harming even one more creature.

Warren, if you think I would take suggestions (about what I ask God to grant) from SOMEONE WHO ADMITS TO USING CREATURES AS GAME PIECES, YOU MUST BE ON SOMETHING! 

Your statement, "The more wealth & power that a person accumulates, the more good a person can accomplish..."

Puh-leez! Don't aggravate me with crap like that!

Yes, the wealthy have the means to do "good," & to help
their fellow man & creatures, BUT take a good look around. The majority of people who help others by giving their time & money, are NOT wealthy.
If you use people, and/or creatures, as "game pieces" for financial gain, you should be ashamed of yourself!

I just received an e-mail about pigeons trapped in an
abandoned building, so I am not going to waste any more time with this now.

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, folks .. this thread is closed. We are treading on some very sensitive territory about the beliefs that people have or don't. This is not the place. I hope this needy bird gets the help it needs, but this thread is now closed.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

velo99 said:


> Tree,
> post has been duly edited


Thank you velo99.


----------

